# Advice Needed About Kibble For 5 Month Old Maltese



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone!  

Currently my 5 month old pups are eating Actr1um Holistic Puppy Food. They have also had Acana.
They also get fresh vegetables daily. And yoghurt.

As they are teathing, they are tearstaining. Paris' staining is tolerable but Coco's is very noticeable.
I do believe Coco had allegies as she sneezes sometimes.
In the fall she would sneeze anytime she went outside, which leads me to believe it is allergies.

I would like to try them on a new food to see if it helps the staining.
I will do the gradual switch and phase out the Actrium if they improve on the new kibble.
I would like a food without Rosemary, preferably.

*Any recommendations? Should I try something without chicken?*

Is *Natural Balance Sweet Potatoe & Venison* okay for 5 month olds?
Is there a kibble which is better for tearstaining allergy sufferers?

I have read the pinned topics on foods that are good but I still needed to pose this question
as I need advice pertaining to allergies/staining & pups.

Thank you for any advice and helping my girls to lead healthier lives! :heart: 

:ThankYou:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to feed Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison, but am now feeding Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. Basically, there is no comparison nutrition-wise. I used to think NB was a great food, but unless you know your dogs are allergic to specific ingredients in food, I wouldn't feed it to them. What I don't like most about it is that the 1st ingredient is not a meat protein.

I know both foods you've fed them are excellent, and it will be hard to top them aside from home cooking or feeding raw. They likely aren't allergic to anything in their food, but if you are worried about that you can make sure you're feeding a grain-free, no soy, artificial dyes, and no chicken (although like I said unless they are gnawing at their feet they probably aren't allergic to chicken). Orijen & Acana are suitable to feed a puppy, and Natural Balance is also an "all life-stages" food. When I switched my two over to Orijen, within a month I noticed a HUUUUGE difference in their coat textures, behavior, etc. I know it was the right thing to do.

I have thought about home cooking in the future, as many people say it's eliminated tear stains, but I don't understand how.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Toy dogs, especially Malts, are notorious for tear staining, just for no other biological or
environmental reason. Genetics play a huge role. Some Malts tear more, some less.
Some Malts stain more, some less.

Then add the factor of puppy teething then you got a problem.

I believe food ingredients at this stage of your puppies' life will have little
to no significant increase/decrease of tear staining. It's going to be an uphill
battle with tear stains from puppyhood to adulthood. I know some members
will swear by their chosen diet but there are so many factors involved in
tear staining that eliminating one variable over another is tough.

That being said, Chloe is 4 months and has very little tear staining, and I know she
is teething like crazy. I clean her face under the eyes and on the bridge part
everyday with a moist soft cloth. I have not used Angel Eyes antibiotics or
any topical stain removers, just daily grooming.

She has been fed *Life's Abundance *kibble from 10 weeks on. Some say water
minerals can also contribute. I did buy her an electric water filter that keeps the
water fresh at all times, but not for the reason of minimizing tear stains, just
for the plain simple fact I want her to drink clean HEPA filtered water. None of us
drink bottled water ( I think it's crazy), but we do have a kick-ass triple filtration
system in our house with water conditioner and reverse osmosis.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

There are different reasons for tear stains. I home cook for Nikki and she really eats very well, all organic produce, grassfed or pastured proteins, no grains, etc. but she still has tear stains. Not as bad as she did when she was teething, though. The best thing is to wait it out until after the teething stage and then see if they still have them, then pursue a way to try and eliminate them.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank You, Lisa!  And thank you to the two other posters who posted while I was typing this! I will read those now and respond also!
I just took so long writing this, that I hadn't read the others yet!

You bring up a good point that Acana is a good brand. 
Also hearing that London & Preston are doing better on the Orijen, as opposed to the NB is something for me to consider.
I was feeding Acana Prairie Harvest and the first ingredients were Chicken Meal and Potato.
It is possible that Coco is allergic to the chicken or the potato.

I could try the *ACANA GRASSLANDS*. As there is no chicken or potato. in it. Just sweet potato.

*Acana Grasslands Ingredients*
Lamb meal, sweet potato, raw de-boned lamb, peas, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa, sunflower oil, fresh de-boned walleye, pumpkin, fresh de-boned northern pike, apples, carrots, turnip greens, organic sea vegetables (kelp, bladderwrack, dulse), juniper berries, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, black currants, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.
Botanicals: Juniper berries, Angelica root, Red raspberry leaf, Dandelion root, Peppermint leaf, Marigold flowers. Vitamins: vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12, pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin. Minerals: iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate.

Acana Grasslands Guaranteed Analysis:
*Protein 33%* (36.5% DM), Fat 17% (19% DM), Fiber 3.5% (4% DM), Carbohydrate 28% (31% DM), Moisture 10% (90% DM), Calcium Phosphorus ratio - 1.8:1.2

I believe the reason I never bought Orijen as I think it has coconut oil it and I am allergic (not that I would eat it!) But I do get lots of puppy kisses.

There is Rosemary listed in the Acana Grasslands, near the end at least. And it says Chamolie, which is a potential allergen. But other than that it looks good. I like the probiotics listed, as well.

Has anyone fed the Acana Grasslands? Or have other kibble suggestions or advice? Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie had horrible tear stains while she was teething, then they went away. I would just wait it out for now, you don't want to start treating a little puppy for tear stains when they may very well go away on their own. ALSO - when you have her spayed, have your vet check her tear ducts. Bonnie's had to be flushed.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Jan 22 2010, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876451


> I believe food ingredients at this stage of your puppies' life will have little
> to no significant increase/decrease of tear staining. It's going to be an uphill
> battle with tear stains from puppyhood to adulthood. *I know some members
> will swear by their chosen diet but there are so many factors involved in
> ...


Thank You, Cute Chloe!
That was a great response. I suppose I am curious about the chosen kibbles that some members swear by.
I know it is an individual thing, as which food works best for which Malt.
I would consider a kibble if it came with a few glowing recommendations.

Your water filtration system sounds stellar. We have an average water filteration system. I suppose I could filter the water again in a Brita pitcher.
I don't use stainless steel bowls for water (just food) as the pups drink from a water bottle.

As for grooming, I was the girls faces with Johnson & Johnson No More Tears Baby Shampoo as my vet recommmended it.
I have orederd the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub from one of our vendors which I am keen to try out.


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 22 2010, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876454


> There are different reasons for tear stains. I home cook for Nikki and she really eats very well, all organic produce, grassfed or pastured proteins, no grains, etc. but she still has tear stains. Not as bad as she did when she was teething, though. The best thing is to wait it out until after the teething stage and then see if they still have them, then pursue a way to try and eliminate them.[/B]


Thank U! You also advised me nicely when I posted the ingredients of the Actr1um. I really like reading your nutrional advice, as I know you do a lot of research on the topic. One thing you mentioned about the Actr1um is that there is grain in it. So their digestive systems are doing amazing on the Actr1um, but maybe Coco is reacting to the grain. Or the chicken. She sneezes more than any Malt I have ever cared for, so I am questioning allergies.
I use unscented laundry detergents for her bedding. So I think it could be the kibble.


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 22 2010, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876458


> Bonnie had horrible tear stains while she was teething, then they went away. I would just wait it out for now, you don't want to start treating a little puppy for tear stains when they may very well go away on their own. ALSO - when you have her spayed, have your vet check her tear ducts. Bonnie's had to be flushed.[/B]


Thank You!
That is encouraging that Bonnie's staining improved after her teething. :yes: 
Flushing ducts could be a possibility, too.
I was just hoping that it might be something simpler, like the grain or chicken in the kibble. :confused1: 
I guess the only way for me to know for sure, is to try them on an alternate kibble to see if it improves.
I am not expecting the staining to go away, but maybe lessen in severity.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola's tear stains were/are TERRIBLE (it's why I don't post a lot of pictures of her on the forum :brownbag: ) Anyway, now that she is 10 months, they're getting better even though nothing in terms of her diet or environment have changed just that the teething is over. Tough it out, it will get better! 
Also, she's currently on NB sweet potato & venison but every other bag is potato and duck.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I feed Bisou the Acana Grasslands and she loves it. At first she tried the Acana Pacifica and she wasn't too crazy about it (would pick it out and not eat it) but the Grasslands, evidently, passes her taste test. I add just a drop or two of warm water and a teaspoon or two of wet food (either homecooked or canned), mix it all up and that's her breakfast/dinner.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 22 2010, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876498


> Lola's tear stains were/are TERRIBLE (it's why I don't post a lot of pictures of her on the forum :brownbag: ) Anyway, now that she is 10 months, they're getting better even though nothing in terms of her diet or environment have changed just that the teething is over. Tough it out, it will get better!
> Also, she's currently on NB sweet potato & venison but every other bag is potato and duck.[/B]


We need more Lola pics on the forum! :yes: :smmadder: 
Allthough I have decided on Acana (but switching kinds),
I picked up two trial bags of NB today just out of curiousity: Sweet Potato & Venison and the Sweet Potato & Fish. I haven't heard much about the Sweet Potato & Fish on the forum. I will be buying a different kind of Acana, but I was really curious to see if the pups would like the NB as treats. I like how NB doesn't have Rosemary listed, I wonder if there really isn't any in it. But I was sad that there wasn't probiotics in it. I guess you can't have everything but I am on a _Quest For The Perfect Kibble MISSION! _


QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 22 2010, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876502


> I feed Bisou the Acana Grasslands and she loves it. At first she tried the Acana Pacifica and she wasn't too crazy about it (would pick it out and not eat it) but the Grasslands, evidently, passes her taste test. I add just a drop or two of warm water and a teaspoon or two of wet food (either homecooked or canned), mix it all up and that's her breakfast/dinner.[/B]


Apparently, I am an idiot :brownbag: as I posted awhile back that my girls were eating Acana Grasslands 
in one post but in fact it was Acana Prairie Harvest. Must have been late at night, but my mistake. :wacko1: 
*But NO WONDER!* Prairie Harvest has some things in it that GRASSLANDS doesn't like chicken. 
It is GRASSLANDS that I should have been feeding as it seems more Malt suited. Maybe that partially explains the tearstaining. (the other 90% of the equation is teething...) But this is_ fantastic_ that they haven't eaten GRASSLANDS yet! 
Because it means that I might have found my "close to perfect" kibble! :aktion033: 
I also used to have to add a ton of water and even grind the kibble as my pups had food inhalation issues. 
But they have now grown out of this as they trust that food will be available on a regular schedule. 
I like to feed them salad sometimes before their meals...they get so excited about Romaine lettuce! My little rabbits!


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

me and the wife are looking for a new dry kibble to feed our precious boy who is around 5 months old. we were provided some precise plus for puppies when we got him from the breeder. the bag is almost empty so we are wondering what would be a good one to get for him. he is around 3-4 lbs right now.

thank you for any input you may provide.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Acana *Pacifica* and Acana *Prairie Harvest *and Acana *Grasslands* are all excellent foods. They are grain-free, which is a good thing for a dog. We have a pinned/sticky thread in our Maltese food section here on this forum that lists all of our favorite foods.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i need a good puppy food as well thats not eukanuba.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i need a good puppy food as well thats not eukanuba.


Try Acana. Champion Petfoods | ACANA


----------

